
Monitoring Microservice Applications with a Dynamic Graph - weej
https://www.instana.com/blog/monitoring-microservice-applications-introducing-dynamic-graph/
======
enricobruschini
Thanks weej for submitting. I'm on the Instana team, happy to answer questions
:)

~~~
devhead
when will this be available?

~~~
de107549
It is already available for selected customers - just register on the website
and we will give you access to test it. Official launch will be in July.

